# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 >  Launch multiple clients

## sitnspinlock

> Guild Wars 2 under normal circumstances will not allow you to launch more then one client on the same machine. I can't really imagine multi-boxing being as popular with gw2 as it is with titles such as WoW or SWTOR. This loader does not require you to make multiple copies of your clients resource files, so run as many as you please from the same directory.
> 
> Only requirement is that you must launch gwLoader from your Guild Wars 2 root directory.
> 
> Filebeam - Beam up that File Scottie!


you can follow us at Ever Devs for future updates to this and everhack itself.

----------


## Dysphorie

for information, the built-in "-multi" command line is intended to do the same.
even if it's currently buggy (due to -shareArchive / -nopatch disabled) it's still possible to natively run multiple clients but require several copies of gw2.dat

----------


## sitnspinlock

welp, never knew. at least with this way you don't have to make multiple copies of a 10gb file  :Big Grin:

----------


## tanweizhi

when this game will be out.

----------


## DarkLinux

Just go to Guild Wars 2 
Also we need to update the code.. it no longer works,,,

----------

